# Best binoculars for wildlife viewing?



## haiden (Dec 8, 2021)

Hi all!!
I'm looking to buy a pair of binoculars primarily for wildlife viewing. Ideally, I want it to be relatively light weight or small so I can carry it easily in my back pack for a backpacking trip, inexpensive/affordable (my budget is around $200-250), and obviously that it is clear and works well.

Thanks!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

For that price range you won't get much as for a good pair of binoculars. Even on the lower end of a good price for a binocular you will be spending closer to $500. 

But for that price range the best advice that I can give is to go down to one of your sporting goods dealers that sells binoculars and check them out. Ask if you can take them outside to get into some natural light and then look around at different things and see if you can find some that will fit your needs in your price range.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Swarovski - buy once, cry once.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

haiden said:


> Hi all!!
> I'm looking to buy a pair of binoculars primarily for wildlife viewing. Ideally, I want it to be relatively light weight or small so I can carry it easily in my back pack for a backpacking trip, inexpensive/affordable (my budget is around $200-250), and obviously that it is clear and works well.
> 
> Thanks!


10x42 Vortex Diamondback. They are a little heavy. Ya'all wouldnt believe how many big game animals I've killed using a old pair of 10x42 Nikon Monarchs... not even the ones with the HD coatings either. Still using them... but side by side with some Swaros... its not even remotely close, swaros are incredible.



CPAjeff said:


> Swarovski - buy once, cry once.


I've been strongly looking over the NL Pure's, they are the new top dog model to replace the ELs. Trying to decide if a older pair of SLCs might be the route to go too (you can find SLCs for around $1000). Nikons have served me well... but maybe its time to upgrade.

-DallanC


----------



## CHIEF_10_BEERS (Mar 24, 2021)

For your budget I'd also suggest the 10x42 Vortex Diamondback's.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

CHIEF_10_BEERS said:


> For your budget I'd also suggest the 10x42 Vortex Diamondback's.


+1


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Vortex is a great compromise if you can't afford Swaro's. They are very clear. They also carry a nice warranty.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

DallanC said:


> I've been strongly looking over the NL Pure's, they are the new top dog model to replace the ELs. Trying to decide if a older pair of SLCs might be the route to go too (you can find SLCs for around $1000). Nikons have served me well... but maybe its time to upgrade.
> 
> -DallanC


I have yet to look at the NL Pure's - mostly because I know I'll want a pair. My SLCs have served me well over the years!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

+2
Sportman’s had them $100 of on their Black Friday sale. 
I bought another pair.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Vortex Diamondback as the minimum. 8x42 or 10x42. If you are like me, you will see your "shakiness" handholding a 10x bino way easier and it makes the view harder. I am an 8x guy now. If you can spend a little more, the Maven C1 is a very good bino for about $325. And the Vortex Viper was on sale at Cabelas for their Black friday sale for $299 and it is a definite step up from the Diamondback. Diamondbacks are commonly on sale for $130-$150 and currently are $150 at Als Sporting goods. 

I personally use Maven B2 9x45, Swarovski EL 8.5x42 and Maven C1 8x42. The EL is the best, as it should be. But the Maven B2 (and their new 1.2) series is a VERY good bino for around $1000. 

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Just as a FYI for everyone if you look under the avatar you will see a Australian flag icon so Cabela's and the majority of other US stores are quite likely not available to the OP, however the brands that you are suggesting are.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Critter said:


> Just as a FYI for everyone if you look under the avatar you will see a Australian flag icon so Cabela's and the majority of other US stores are quite likely not available to the OP, however the brands that you are suggesting are.


Hadn't even noticed that. Good call.


----------



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

Get a pair of vortex diamondbacks in the size/power that suits you. Spend some of the extra on a good chest pack and lens cloth. After you've used them for a season you'll know what is important to you when you buy your next pair. And you'll still have a respectable, Toyota-class set of glass as backup. Or you may just keep using them as primary, as so many do.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I scored a pair of Leupold BX-1 McKenzie HD binos for less than $100 on sale a few months ago. Got them for my 9 year old so she’d quit trying to drag mine around everywhere. I was really pleasantly surprised how good they were for the price, so I bought a second pair for $120 recently. They retail normally around $170-180.

Swaros are obviously great. They’re also 10x (at least) his stated budget.


----------



## Notbeow (Apr 29, 2019)

haiden said:


> Hi all!!
> I'm looking to buy a pair of binoculars primarily for wildlife viewing. Ideally, I want it to be relatively light weight or small so I can carry it easily in my back pack for a backpacking trip, inexpensive/affordable (my budget is around $200-250), and obviously that it is clear and works well.
> 
> Thanks!


Zeiss Conquest HD Optics offers wonderful binoculars in most price ranges. You may check the details here. The Pro, Shasta Ridge and Apex lines are in your price range and are extremely good products for the money.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

haiden said:


> Hi all!!
> I'm looking to buy a pair of binoculars primarily for wildlife viewing. Ideally, I want it to be relatively light weight or small so I can carry it easily in my back pack for a backpacking trip, inexpensive/affordable (my budget is around $200-250), and obviously that it is clear and works well.
> 
> Thanks!


Go and look through as many pairs as you can in your price range that meet the conditions you're looking for. Settle on the pair that keeps eye adjustment to a minimum as you go back and forth from looking through them and away.

Brand name is irrelevant.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

You can get a pair of Vortex Diamondback 10x42HD at Kents Market in Tremonton for $150 out the door. They're decent. 

But if you plan to sit on those glasses for anything more than below average glassing, I would recommend saving money and not buying anything less the a Vortex Viper HD level or other brand equivalents. You will experience eye strain on most of the lower level glasses no matter the brand. If your buying binoculars for occasional use, to put them up on something that you've spotted with your eyes, the Diamondback level will be fine. If you plan to scan and pick apart mountain sides, I would save some extra cash and get some that are a little better on the eye. 

Or do as Jeff suggests and just go get the NL Pures!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't believe that the OP is going to fly to Utah from Australia to shop in Tremonton 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Critter said:


> I don't believe that the OP is going to fly to Utah from Australia to shop in Tremonton
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


Ha... Didn't see that part!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Critter said:


> I don't believe that the OP is going to fly to Utah from Australia to shop in Tremonton
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


Maybe so, but it’s still good advice. Kent’s is the place to go for Vortex.


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

Hmmmm, I put a 6x scope on my rifle. Don't need a Binoc.


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

haiden said:


> Hi all!!
> I'm looking to buy a pair of binoculars primarily for wildlife viewing. Ideally, I want it to be relatively light weight or small so I can carry it easily in my back pack for a backpacking trip, inexpensive/affordable (my budget is around $200-250), and obviously that it is clear and works well.
> 
> Thanks!


haiden shows up a month ago with a question and disappears the same day. I think its a hoax!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

jlofthouse16 said:


> Hmmmm, I put a 6x scope on my rifle. Don't need a Binoc.


I have a 6.5x20 Leupold on my elk rifle, I still use binos. They are easier to throw up to quickly check an object of interest, as well as lighter and easier to scan a drainage or hill side for a longer period of time. Further, at times I've seen movement in thick brush, thrown up the binos to see a yuppy human zombie in neutral clothing wandering around. I don't want to be pointing a rifle in the direction of any human.

Back to the OP, up through Christmas there have been alot of Swarovski's on KSL. You can find 10x42 SLCs for under $1k, and I've seen nice 10x42 EL's lower than $1500. There were even a couple of the new NL's for $2650.

-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

CHIEF_10_BEERS said:


> For your budget I'd also suggest the 10x42 Vortex Diamondback's.


Ive got a pair of these that I keep in my truck year round. Not too shabby and they’ve got a good warranty.

Its nice having a pair to keep in your truck so if you buy these and upgrade one day, it will be a great backup pair for you. 

I havent ever bought a crazy high-end pair of binos and the nicest ones I own are Vortex Viper HDs. I paid something like $600 for them several years ago and truthfully they have served me well for my needs. But I can definitely understand why guys go for Swaros.

Most of my hunting doesnt cover long ranges for shooting so I havent truly experienced the limits of my Viper HDs, but for most of my use it has served me well.

The great news is that glass has improved immensely in the industry over the past couple decades so even low end optics look pretty good. It also is good to see that warranties have improved to remain competitive.


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

"10x42 EL's lower than $1500. " Geez you don't need to spend that kind of money for some binocs. I called local sporting goods store and asked. They had several things for $119 to $200. That is good enough to hang on your neck and beat to death out on the trail.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Evidently you have never sat behind a pair of binoculars for a extended period of time


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

jlofthouse16 said:


> "10x42 EL's lower than $1500. " Geez you don't need to spend that kind of money for some binocs. I called local sporting goods store and asked. They had several things for $119 to $200. That is good enough to hang on your neck and beat to death out on the trail.


There is absolutely zero comparison between $119 binos and a pair of Swarovski ELs. I've sat side by side with guy watching the same group of deer, he could easily make out details on some small bucks my Nikon Monarchs couldn't hope to resolve. I asked if I could look through his and it literally blew me away how much better they were.

$1500 is alot of money to some folk, and they are fine using cheaper solutions. Just like a farmer, he could still get things done with a 1950's Ford Jubilee tractor... but a couple year old 65hp 4x4 Kubota is just easier and more effective.

-DallanC


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

"$1500 is alot of money to some folk " You say, yet to some it would break the bank! I am living on retirement benefits and most of it goes to divorce settlement payments to my ex wife. I am lucky to have $30 left over after paying her and the utility bills.


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

"Evidently you have never sat behind a pair of binoculars for a extended period of time " Hmmmm what is that supposed to mean? I an a lifetime bird watcher, and hunter. The binocs go with me to look at birds and game. I also keep a spottin scope handy. Yet I don't need to have a $1500 pair of binocs gettin beat up in the truck and waiting for someone to steal them! Geeeeeeeez OK, I will shut mouth and go somewhere else to play. It is evident I am not smart enough to be of any help to this elite group.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

/shrug I get it. But... for some, $1500 is nothing. I know a guy, ex-pro baseball player who just bought a new 6.5 creedmore, he paid $16,000 for the rifle alone, no optics.

And as an aside, $1500 is alot to me too... but judging by the amount of time I spend using glass, I am ready to upgrade from the $250 Monarchs I bought 20 years ago. They are still great glass, I've killed a crazy amount of critters with them... but, especially this past rifle season, I really needed more low light transmissibility and sharpness that higher end glass gives. I dont need a $3000 set of new Swarovski... but, I'm looking strongly at the used Swaros hitting the market from guys with deeper pockets upgrading to the new $3k models.

-DallanC


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't think there was anything derogatory meant there. Eye strain is a real thing. If you try and glass for an extended period of time with a pair of Diamondbacks, your going to have a headache after an hour or two. But you are right, you don't have to spend $1500 to get into glass that is easier on the eye and still helps pick out some fine details. 

I spend a lot of time on the glass and I don't have 10x42 ELs. I wish $1500 could buy a pair of ELs! All my optics (binoc's, spotters, cameras, etc) are in protective cases when in the truck unless I am using them from the truck. They exit the truck the same time I do to prevent theft.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

PS: IMO when it comes to optical glass... for Binoculars more $$$ gives you more of a noticeable upgrade than say more $$$ spent on Spotting scope glass. 

I do love my Vortex Razor spotter, never regretted getting that ever (and I got it as a used demo model, so it wasn't full retail either). I found my self quite a few mornings this past rifle season, finding a deer in low light with my binos only having to immediately setup the spotter to see just what the animal was.

-DallanC


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

jlofthouse16 said:


> Hmmmm, I put a 6x scope on my rifle. Don't need a Binoc.


Hmmmm you ever had someone point a rifle at you from 500 yards away because he didn’t feel the need to have binoculars with him because he has a scope ? I have.🤔 OP I have some Viper 15x which I like a lot.


----------

